# Tears and barking at Bedtime!



## Cutecoco (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello all.
My cockapoo is now 11 months old and while she has mostly slept really well in her crate she has recently taken to crying and scratching to try and get out of it. We have changed to a bigger crate so she has more space. Not helping! Have tried leaving her crate door open but then she scratches kitchen door for hours while barking and crying. help! Any suggestions? I think she really just wants to be upstairs with us, but we are not keen...
Advice welcomed please!In search of peaceful nights...!!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm, not sure I have any sage advice for you... but I think you are lucky to have made it to 11 months!

Miss Lilly (six months tomorrow) is beginning to show a certain... dare I say ... reluctance to go into her crate at bed time! No crying or whining but when I say bed she tends to hop onto every other surface she occasionally reclines on (footstool, rug, doggy bed, blanket) in turn before she slowly allows herself to be persuaded to go into her crate. Once in she's fine and settles down easily but I'm sure it won't be long before I'm in your situation 

My puppy is growing up I guess and the little Miss who once saw her crate as her place of safety and security has now widened her horizons.

I'm sure a lot of people will say just give in and allow her into your bedroom so I'll definitely be following this thread to see if there are any alternative suggestions!

Good luck


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Has she been unsettled by something? Can you remember if her crying etc started after a particular incident? Is she allowed upstairs during the day?
As soon as mine had grown up (about 7 months) they are left with the run of the downstairs. They only come upstairs by invitation, although Dot likes to sleep on the bottom step


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was going to ask the same as Marzi, can you recall somethng spooking her. I sleep with Lady in the bed, and Cricket sleeps in her crate in our room for now. so I could just say tha cockapoos make great warming blankets and are very cosy to sleep with


----------



## Cutecoco (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello. Thanks for replies. No obvious change or reason why she should start crying. She only goes upstairs occasionally in the day...we have a stair gate. She loves company so much, I wonder if it's just that she realises we are all upstairs. Have tried leaving her the whole downstairs but then she cries and tries to push through the stairgate!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

There have been fireworks on and off for the last couple of weeks around here so that is enough to spook lots of dogs - maybe what is worrying her?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has slept in her crate since she was a puppy. It's in the bedroom and she is 2 now and has never made a fuss in there at night. I don't crate her during the day anymore but at night she seems to like it in there Maybe bring the crate in your bedroom that way she will know that she isn't alone!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think it's quite clear she wants to sleep with you. I never thought I would allow a dog to sleep with me and never thought my husband would allow it either. Now we all sleep together, one big happy family! We get lie ins at weekends and they never disturb us, they are just so happy to be with us.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As the temperature drops she might be getting cold at night, especially if she has had a trim lately. Maybe try a fleecey sweater/pyjamas on her if she likes to wear clothes?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Would a bed in you bedroom not be an option? They are little monkeys for wanting to be with you. Every other dog Ive had slept in the kitchen, my poo sleeps under my bed!! You will probably find she'll settle really well in her own bed in your room. Just a side note, I wasn't keen to have my dog upstairs either but it really is no big deal and we o ly know he's there when we hear him snoring!! Ha ha.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

cockapoos are so social.


----------



## Cutecoco (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you so much. I think you are right, she just does not want to be on her own. I suppose I just never imagined letting a dog sleep up in our room, but think by their nature, cockapoo's just want to be with their companions. Just need to convince my husband now!! Thanks all. C


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Cockapoos are so easy to spoil and so good at getting round us!


----------

